# Santos FTF / Ocala Florida



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

We are planning to ride the Tandem for the event, any other tandem teams planning to attend and ride a tandem?

Santos has some great trails for tandems.

The event is technically sold out, but with some e-mails you may contact Renee about openings. The trails are still open to everyone regardless.

http://omba.org

PK


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Wish we could bring a load of tandems down for that one, but I have to drive to San Antonio TX the 24th. Florida's kind of out of the way on that trip...
Looks like fun though.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Santos has some very nice tandem trails. 

You would have had fun, even though you would have been working a both selling those Fandangos.

Wish you could have made it, but hopefully May will see us headed North.

PK


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Paul,
Is this FTF the same time every year?
Thanks


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

It's become very popular, and they do a good job.

The cutoff is 350 riders. 

And yes they have had this each March.

The vendor and demo bike area has been well attended by big name and smaller companies. Both local shops and big bike brands.

PK


----------



## clj2289 (Jan 2, 2010)

*just did the Santos epic ride...*

I wish I would have made it down for the FTF, Monica and I did the 42 mile epic the weekend before the festival.

Alex, this would be a great venue for you guys. The first 1/2 of the trail is very reasonable for tandems. The last 1/2 is less reasonable, but more fun.

-Chris


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

clj2289 said:


> I wish I would have made it down for the FTF, Monica and I did the 42 mile epic the weekend before the festival.
> 
> Alex, this would be a great venue for you guys. The first 1/2 of the trail is very reasonable for tandems. The last 1/2 is less reasonable, but more fun.
> 
> -Chris


I got a cold the 2 weeks before the event, gave it to the wife the week before, bottom of the 9th, we decided not to go.

A lot had to do with getting the wife better for the following weekends baby shower for my daughter.

It is a great tandem friendly place to ride...

PK


----------

